# ‘Bama Lyft driver accused of Jacking The Beanstalk in front of Pax



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lyft driver accused of masturbating in front of female rider
Nov. 15, 2019

FOLEY, Ala. (AP) - An Alabama Lyft driver is accused of masturbating in front of a rider.
Citing a Foley police statement, news outlets report 66-year-old John Robertson, of Gulf Shores, was arrested Wednesday and charged with indecent exposure.

The statement says the woman called police Tuesday night and reported that her Lyft driver had apparently masturbated during the ride. She said she got out of the vehicle and saw the driver's genitals were exposed.

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...used-of-masturbating-in-front-of-14837353.php
WKRG-TV reports a 19-year-old passenger was with her infant son in the vehicle when she noticed the driver's arm moving in an "indecent way."
It's unclear if Robertson has a lawyer. He's posted bail and been released from custody. WKRG says Robertson has been deactivated as a Lyft driver.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Your thread title was so funny! 

Seriously though, this story of another creepy driver exemplifies the current system of U/L just taking any driver isn’t working.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think some of these drivers are using their "in between pings" time to touch themselves. So their going to the next pick up aroused. These people also dont have the ability to control themselves. Some disgusting pigs out there.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> this story of another creepy driver exemplifies the current system of U/L just taking any driver isn't working.


Possibly. 
It's also possible the 19 yo female w/infant was desperate for some free ride credits.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lyft driver accused of masturbating in front of female rider
> Nov. 15, 2019
> 
> FOLEY, Ala. (AP) - An Alabama Lyft driver is accused of masturbating in front of a rider.
> ...


You had me at 'jacking the beanstalk'


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

sometimes u need to spank the monkey....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> sometimes u need to spank the monkey....


or Charm the Snake &#128013;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> or Charm the Snake &#128013;


Maybe behind closed doors and not in the pax face &#129300;.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe behind closed doors and not in the pax face &#129300;.


That also goes for u Flicking The Bean *&#129395;*
though, I can't imagine any passenger taking exception


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> That also goes for u Flicking The Bean *&#129395;*
> though, I can't imagine any passenger taking exception
> and quite possibly lead to an impressive gratuity &#128180;


No flicking bean either (in front of pax). &#128514;

Must be behind closed doors&#128682;&#128272; and no one can peak in &#128064; or &#128066;.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Was the trip prime time?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Was the trip prime time?


Jail time &#128514;


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Did the driver ask the pax to lend a hand?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe behind closed doors and not in the pax face &#129300;.


Only thing I read was "Not in the face", maybe that's why she was so pissed.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I thought this was standard protocol once you've confirmed pax destination. But then I've had no Uber training, so.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Possibly.
> It's also possible the 19 yo female w/infant was desperate for some free ride credits.


There are easier ways to get a free ride. I don't think a mom would lie about a guy beating it in close proximity to her child.

On that note this guy might be facing some serious time considering there was a minor in the car plus he's going on the sex offender list.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Deja Vu? We just had this incident less than a month ago only with a minor. He must have skipped the new Lyft training videos?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/quee...ecording-video-of-driver-masturbating.357256/
My only question is how will they prove this because, as Devil says, this is a serious, life altering charge. Maybe he was stupid enough to talk to police without a lawyer? You need to be a special kind of deviant to allegedly expose and fondle yourself in front of a woman and her infant child.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds made up to me. Pic, or it didn't happen.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Wonder if she brought a child seat...19 and has a kid...lol


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Never shake the driver's hand.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Yet another place to apply Mace.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Did the driver ask the pax to lend a hand?


Why, did he have a flat? &#129325;


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lyft driver accused of masturbating in front of female rider
> Nov. 15, 2019
> 
> FOLEY, Ala. (AP) - An Alabama Lyft driver is accused of masturbating in front of a rider.
> ...


This is why you never shake the driver's hand, you never know where's its been.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Cockadoodadontmindifido....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Yet another place to apply Mace.


Ouch &#129301;.....that'll really burn


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

66, though, and he can still whack the weasel. Putting the context aside for a moment, that's quite impressive, surely.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 66, though, and he can still whack the weasel. Putting the context aside for a moment, that's quite impressive, surely.


With science much is possible.
In this case it's with blue V.

I guess my friends and I were the only ones who were subjected to a wackjob who would go around driving around elementary schools holding his tiny?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> With science much is possible.
> In this case it's with blue V.


I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I hadn't thought of that.


I can read your sarcasm better now &#128517;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I can read your sarcasm better now &#128517;


No sarcasm there; I really hadn't thought of the possibility that the old fella may have chemically enhanced himself.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No sarcasm there; I really hadn't thought of the possibility that the old fella may have chemically enhanced himself.


Darn

&#128532;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

66 years old male driver. Come on... He might have gallbladder issue in his age and might have wanted to pee so badly. Touching himself to stop leaking pee. This might be the case.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lyft driver accused of masturbating in front of female rider
> Nov. 15, 2019
> 
> FOLEY, Ala. (AP) - An Alabama Lyft driver is accused of masturbating in front of a rider.
> ...


What is Wrong with these " People"!?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Biology always wins, ain't it? 😅


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

He said she said unless he admitted it. No way he should have been arrested let alone charged.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> 66 years old male driver. Come on... He might have gallbladder issue in his age and might have wanted to pee so badly. Touching himself to stop leaking pee. This might be the case.


Yea gonna be a 'hard thing' to prove in court. He could just as easily say the same thing about her, and it would be far more believable. She has a kid too, so clearly she's 'taken some rides'



dirtylee said:


> He said she said unless he admitted it. No way he should have been arrested let alone charged.


And if he did admit it, I'd ask her directly if he any balls? If the story was true she would have to say "No officer, there were no balls."


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This is why you never shake the driver's hand, you never know where's its been.


Quite the contrary - you *do* know where it's been!

And stop ragging on old guys. We're not *all* impotent - I'm 64 and things still work pretty good in that department ;-)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe behind closed doors and not in the pax face &#129300;.


I have a great reply, but then you'll hunt me down and beat my ass with Lissetti's tire iron.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> stop ragging on old guys. We're not *all* impotent


Accused is smiling for Mug Shot. 
Happy Ending ? &#128077;&#128013;&#129395;










https://whnt.com/2019/11/15/gulf-sh...sed-of-masturbating-in-front-of-female-rider/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Accused is smiling for Mug Shot.
> Happy Ending ? &#128077;&#128013;&#129395;
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Why? Do I see this face?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Driver giving rider a tip?

now I’ve heard everything!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No sarcasm there; I really hadn't thought of the possibility that the old fella may have chemically enhanced himself.





Lissetti said:


> Why? Why? Do I see this face?
> 
> View attachment 378631


Unauthorized use of my likeness will cost you &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> 66 years old male driver. Come on... He might have gallbladder issue in his age and might have wanted to pee so badly. Touching himself to stop leaking pee. This might be the case.


Is this your excuse? Come on, this driver is sick!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If I’m not mistaken this offense in Alabama is a misdemeanor with a $5 fine.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

These passengers are getting way too sensitive these days.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Darn
> 
> &#128532;


Don't worry - there will be plenty of opportunities to play again :smiling:


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lyft driver accused of masturbating in front of female rider
> Nov. 15, 2019
> 
> FOLEY, Ala. (AP) - An Alabama Lyft driver is accused of masturbating in front of a rider.
> ...


This could never have happened in a taxi, you know. Cab drivers had to keep one hand on the wheel, the other hand on the two way radio, eyes on the road. No capability for self abuse at the same time. There is a limit to the idea of multi-tasking


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sounds bs and nobody by that name in Baldwin County jail

http://bcsonline.co.baldwin.al.us/smartweb/jail.aspx
no mention of pax using a car seat


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This could never have happened in a taxi, you know. Cab drivers had to keep one hand on the wheel, the other hand on the two way radio, eyes on the road. No capability for self abuse at the same time. There is a limit to the idea of multi-tasking


It's funny how there were taxi serial killers and now it's uber drivers that could be serial killers.

did pax holes make them that way or is it proof uber will take anyone?!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Deactivated by Lyft. Still driving for Uber.
Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> sounds bs and nobody by that name in Baldwin County jail


 Bail: the conditional release of a defendant with the promise to appear in court when required.

&#128073;"_He's posted bail and been released from custody. WKRG says Robertson has been deactivated as a Lyft driver."_


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I have a great reply, but then you'll hunt me down and beat my ass with Lissetti's tire iron.


I'd pay 3.50 to watch this.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's funny how there were taxi serial killers and now it's uber drivers that could be serial killers.
> 
> did pax holes make them that way or is it proof uber will take anyone?!


I think its more the fact of staying in your cab or car for 24 hours or longer, its drives people nuts. Your guys with the 24 hour leases tended to be the most nuts at Yellow Cab. Sleeping in the airport cab lot, eating junk food in the cab. Of course, cab patrons had more respect for their professional drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Deactivated by Lyft. Still driving for Uber.
> Innocent until proven guilty.


All puppets are innocent until seeing TA-TA's, that when the cat meows &#128541;


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Seems like a ton of Lyft drivers in the news lately for this behavior, where did Lyft say it was good for the community?


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

This guy gives new meaning to the good ol Lyft fist bump....😜


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I'll tell you what, 
you can get a good look at a t-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ass,
but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it.&#128077;


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Your thread title was so funny!


Jacking the beanstalk = priceless





Cold Fusion said:


> or Charm the Snake &#128013;


Or stroking the lizard &#129422;


----------

